# Roland Garros



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

eh oui on est en plein dedans. Profitons de cette semaine tant qu'il y a encore des français ...

Sinon j'ai trouvé sympa le panneau de suivi des résultats de Yahoo fait par IBM. C'est quasiment du temps réel et bien présenté ...

http://fr.sports.yahoo.com/tennis/roland/index.html


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2003)

J'aime pas le tennis


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mai 2003)

J'espère que nos deux petites belges (Kim CLIJSTERS  et Justine HENIN)   iront loin.


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

Oui parce que Grosjean c'est fini. Il ferait bien d'aller prendre des cours de muscul avec Mauresmo ...


----------



## kisco (30 Mai 2003)

aucun commentaires sur Federer svp


----------



## KARL40 (30 Mai 2003)

Vous embêtez pas, il y a Kuerten


----------



## Laurent_G (30 Mai 2003)

Ha.... ils n'y a que les feignants comme nous pour avoir le temps de regarder le tennis toute la journée...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sinon il y a un tableau de scores en direct et en Java sur le site  officiel de Rolland Garos .


----------



## KARL40 (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Laurent_G:</font><hr /> * Ha.... ils n'y a que les feignants comme nous pour avoir le temps de regarder le tennis toute la journée...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sinon il y a un tableau de scores en direct et en Java sur le site  officiel de Rolland Garos .   * 

[/QUOTE]

Feignant ? Je suis quand même au boulot pour suivre tout ça


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * J'espère que nos deux petites belges (Kim CLIJSTERS  et Justine HENIN)   iront loin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors moi je suis pour Kim. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, pis notre Rodgeur Federer national il est où?


----------



## Alex666 (30 Mai 2003)

je cite federer sur france info,

info: vous etes le challenger N°1 du tournois, l'année derniere vous etes sorti au 1er tour quand est il de votre motivation cette annee?

federer: en effet je me concentre unikement sur le premier tour la suite je n'y pense pas pour le moment, seul le match d'aujourdhui compte et je suis tres motivé!

1er tour: rocher ferrero federer eliminé lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























)


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Laurent_G:</font><hr /> * Ha.... ils n'y a que les feignants comme nous pour avoir le temps de regarder le tennis toute la journée...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sinon il y a un tableau de scores en direct et en Java sur le site  officiel de Rolland Garos .   * 

[/QUOTE]

héhé ...


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

Tiens c'est le même tableau que via yahoo ...


----------



## clampin (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * J'espère que nos deux petites belges (Kim CLIJSTERS  et Justine HENIN)   iront loin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je vote pour Justine !!!! Bien que je pense que c'est Kim qui va remporter.....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par clampin:</font><hr /> * 

Moi je vote pour Justine !!!! Bien que je pense que c'est Kim qui va remporter.....   * 

[/QUOTE]
Encore un adepte du divin Marquis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, je me tais


----------



## Foguenne (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> * 
Encore un adepte du divin Marquis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, je me tais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

La nouvelle Justine Henin où les malheurs de la vertu.
Va y Juju montre leurs...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

La nouvelle Justine Henin où les malheurs de la vertu.
Va y Juju montre leurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii: montre... tes balles?


----------



## Foguenne (31 Mai 2003)

Juju t'es la meilleur...(elle vient de gagner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Juju tu es la reine des petites baballes.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Juju t'es la meilleur...(elle vient de gagner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Juju tu es la reine des petites baballes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Sa copine vient de gagner aussi!

J'en connais un qui va être content...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: 1 verre à la fois!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juin 2003)

Ben nous, on a encore notre *Patty Schnyder* nationale... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A défaut de Martina... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus elle doit jouer contre... Justine... 

Allez Patty!


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2003)

Plus que deux français. Lundi soir on est tranquille ...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

30/15


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Et les manifs du G8 ont peux les suivre en direct


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Et les manifs du G8 ont peux les suivre en direct  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
erreur de thread??


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Ben nous, on a encore notre Patty Schnyder nationale... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A défaut de Martina... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus elle doit jouer contre... Justine... 

Allez Patty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Justine l'a battue plusieur fois mais elle n'aime pas beaucoup l'affronter. (Patty est gauchère ce qui embête notre Justine. Ca devrait être interdit les gauchers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Justine l'a battue plusieur fois mais elle n'aime pas beaucoup l'affronter. (Patty est gauchère ce qui embête notre Justine. Ca devrait être interdit les gauchers... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je crois même que Patty n'a jamais réussi à battre Justine... Cette fois-ci sera la bonne...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Je crois même que Patty n'a jamais réussi à battre Justine... Cette fois-ci sera la bonne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Midju, elle va se calmer la jolie Suissesse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Va y Justine, va y Justine...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2003)

Patty et Justine sont beaucoup plus agréable à regarder que les frères Williams. Pardon, les soeurs Williams.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Patty et Justine sont beaucoup plus agréable à regarder que les frères Williams. Pardon, les soeurs Williams. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y a pas photo!

Ta justine préférée est bien partie dans le dernier set!


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2003)

YEEEEEEEEEES, désolé pour Patty qui nous a fait très peur.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Patty et Justine sont beaucoup plus agréable à regarder que les frères Williams. Pardon, les soeurs Williams. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Elles sont toujours plus agréables à regarder que la camionneuse Amélie Mauresmo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, Patty, ça sera pour la prochaine fois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et cette fois, on elle la ratera pas, Justine...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2003)

J'ai décidé de faire du sport aujourd'hui.
1- je regarde Justine.
2. je regarde le grand prix de Monaco
3. je regarde le tennis.
5. Stade 2.

Je vais bien dormir ce soir.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * J'ai décidé de faire du sport aujourd'hui.
1- je regarde Justine.
2. je regarde le grand prix de Monaco
3. je regarde le tennis.
5. Stade 2.

Je vais bien dormir ce soir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

et le 4 c'est taboo ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

et le 4 c'est taboo ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Arf!!!   Chutttt!

4. la 6


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

la "Camionneuse" : 6/1 - 6/2

Youpeee!


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

et le 4 c'est taboo ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Shuuuuuuuuut !...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Shuuuuuuuuut !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Shuuuuuutttt... vous allez réveiller Silvia.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juin 2003)

C'est bien parti pour Kim.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2003)

Bravo Kim... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon Llewton maintenant tu la laisses tranquille...


----------



## bebert (3 Juin 2003)

Vas-y Amélie !!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Vas-y Amélie !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Allez Serena!


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juin 2003)

Allez Amélie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 une finale sans Williams, une finale sans Williams...
Allez Justine. (j'ai l'impression qu'elle aura du mal.)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Juin 2003)

Ce qui est bien dans ce sujet c'est qu'on occulte complètement le tennis masculin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Allez les filles !!!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ce qui est bien dans ce sujet c'est qu'on occulte complètement le tennis masculin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben non... on a quand même parlé d'Amélie...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ce qui est bien dans ce sujet c'est qu'on occulte complètement le tennis masculin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Allez les filles !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne fantasme absolument pas sur les joueuses de tennis mais ça ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de regarder un match de mec.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Allez Amélie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 une finale sans Williams, une finale sans Williams...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Méfions-nous, quoiqu'on en dise, la Williams, c'est pas une poire !!!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne fantasme absolument pas sur les joueuses de tennis mais ça ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de regarder un match de mec. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

Disons que c'est plus expéditif chez les filles... Quand il faut se coltiner un match de trois ou voire quatre heures chez les hommes...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juin 2003)

Oulala, c'est mal parti pour Amélie.
Elle dépote grave miss poire Williams. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (héhé the Big)
Justine est bien partie. Deux Belges en demi finale ?


----------



## bebert (3 Juin 2003)

Elle se tréMOUSSE, elle RASE les lignes la WILLIAMS !


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juin 2003)

Justine a gagné, yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Elle fait vraiment peur Miss Williams.


----------



## Nephou (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Elle se tréMOUSSE, elle RASE les lignes la WILLIAMS !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
elle pense déjà à l'AFTER (chez Ève)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

A poil ! A poil ! A poil !!!!


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * A poil ! A poil ! A poil !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce que t'es RASOIR !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Qu'est-ce que t'es RASOIR !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est parce que la mousse tache !!! Arf


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2003)

Amélie s'en va, domage.
J'espère que Justine ne rencontrera pas Serana en demi finale.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 
J'espère que Justine ne rencontrera pas Serana en demi finale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Oups, Justine va devoir affronter Serena en demi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Vous avez dit David contre Goliath ?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2003)

Bravo Serena et maintenant allez Justine...


----------



## bebert (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Bravo Serena et maintenant allez Justine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Vas-y Serena !


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * A poil ! A poil ! A poil !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est beau le sport vu comme ca


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2003)

Je sens que la fermeture de ce fil ne tient plus qu'à un cheveu, on est sur le fil du rasoir.


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

non t'inquietes, je ne metterais pas en lien certaines images qui circulent par mail


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 

Hein ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Tu veux sous-entendre que circuleraient actuellement sur internet des images à caractère... SPÉCIAL ?
Voire même LICENCIEUSE ???




Personne ici ne te croit.
... Tellement c'est à peine croyab'.

Aussi je demande des preuves de ce que tu avances.




Vas-y.
Chuis prêt.









* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout à fait: c'est pas Toulouse, ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




des preuves!


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> * 

Tout à fait: c'est pas Toulouse, ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




des preuves!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vous previens par message privé


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juin 2003)

Bon ben Kim en finale c'est possible.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juin 2003)

Voilà Kim est qualifiée pour la finale.
Peut-être un miracle et une finale 100% Belge.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juin 2003)

Va y Justine, continue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pourvu que ça dure.


----------



## tomtom (6 Juin 2003)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]
Arrrrfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Oufti !!!


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

No't Juju fait mieux que ce défendre.
Si elle continue comme-ça ce sera bon.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juin 2003)

Cours Serena, cours...


----------



## toph (6 Juin 2003)

'tention Paul , a R G c'est de la terre battue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'attends pas à voir la pelouser lever


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * 

'tention Paul , a R G c'est de la terre battue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'attends pas à voir la pelouser lever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
Ma pelouse est presque prete au barbuc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mildju, elle est costaute cette Serena.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juin 2003)

YYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS
Finale Belge, une Wallonne (Justine) contre une Flamande (Kim).
Ce match était magnifique.


----------



## sylko (6 Juin 2003)

Je suis très content pour la Belgique.

Et également parce qu'on va enfin assister à une finale entre deux filles et non deux camionneuses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La bière va couler à flots...


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * YYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS
* 

[/QUOTE]

je dirais mème plus : *YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2003)

Justine !!! On t'aime !!!


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * Je suis très content pour la Belgique.

Et également parce qu'on va enfin assister à une finale entre deux filles et non deux camionneuses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La bière va couler à flots... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme tu dis, quoi qu'il arrive samedi la bière va couler à flots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Plus qu'un jour à bosser et c'est vacaaaaaaaaaaaance.


----------



## anntraxh (6 Juin 2003)

zoo cas où, la bière coule à flot sur le mini-chat ... mais je dis ça, je dis rien, hin ...


----------



## sylko (6 Juin 2003)




----------



## Maître Kanter (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Comme tu dis, quoi qu'il arrive samedi la bière va couler à flots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

mince je n'ai pas de biere belge dans ma taverne


----------



## bebert (6 Juin 2003)

Alors là je suis scié ! Bravo Justine et Kim ! Vive la Belgique !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ça s'arrose. Il me reste des Westmalle dans le frigo héhé (la seule bière belge qui se vend dans le supermarché du coin)! À la votre !


----------



## toph (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * Je suis très content pour la Belgique.

Et également parce qu'on va enfin assister à une finale entre deux filles et non deux camionneuses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





La bière va couler à flots... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

*VIVE LA BIERE*


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2003)

Bon maintenant faudra choisir qui on soutient... Je penche pour Kim quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * 

VIVE LA BIERE * 

[/QUOTE]

ça va finir en Groland Garros


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

ça va finir en Groland Garros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ahhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Là je veux bien regarder le tennis


----------



## Maître Kanter (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

ça va finir en Groland Garros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

_Kanterbrau ! WOoooooooh !_


----------



## sylko (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Maître Kanter:</font><hr /> * 

Kanterbrau ! WOoooooooh !



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca sera une Kronen pour notre ami Paul


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 

Ca sera une Kronen pour notre ami Paul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

a mince sur l'uniforme faut bien prendre de la kro


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2003)

Je parie sur la victoire d'une belge cet après-midi !
Qui soulève le défi ?????


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Je parie sur la victoire d'une belge cet après-midi !
Qui soulève le défi ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu vas voir, quand on saura laquelle va gagner, on va la nationaliser française discrétos et rapidement, comme ça, quand elle gagnera, on pourra dire qu'une française a gagné.


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Je parie sur la victoire d'une belge cet après-midi !
Qui soulève le défi ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

mais est-elle flammande ou wallone ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Je parie sur la victoire d'une belge cet après-midi !
Qui soulève le défi ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

moi: pour la wallonne 

Yip, yip yip hourra


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 
mais est-elle flammande ou wallone ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Kim clijsters est flamande, justine henin est wallone


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2003)

Et bravo à Justine pour sa victoire! Et à Kim aussi tant qu'à faire...


----------



## tomtom (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Et bravo à Justine pour sa victoire! Et à Kim aussi tant qu'à faire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et aux ramasseurs de balles


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Et bravo à Justine pour sa victoire! Et à Kim aussi tant qu'à faire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La TV belge a donné le résultat de la finale


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2003)

Burp ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Euh excusez-moi !!! Mais ici c'est la fête !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2003)

...si on m'avait dit qu'un jour j'allais fêter la victoire d'une wallonne ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...moi un digne fils spirituel de Vondel !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Mais, c'est çà la Belgique !!!!! Bravo Juju !!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Juin 2003)

wallone ou flamande,peut importe,elle sont sympatiques ces deux petites belges,çà nous change des monstres Williams!
Bravo à la Belgique en tout cas ...
SYD


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2003)

mais dans tout ça je n'ai toujour pas bu ma biere


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (8 Juin 2003)

Tiens au fait... Pourquoi France 2 n'a pas diffusé le match ???


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Shralldam] * Tiens au fait... Pourquoi France 2 n'a pas diffusé le match ???  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il était diffusé sur France 3...


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2003)

Les pronostics sur le plateau de France Télévision étaient tous pour Kim avant le match. On se demande ce qu'ils boivent avant le match.

Enfin belle victoire mais quand même un peu courte. Un troisième set aurait été sympa. Enfin ce qui est rassurant est que les têtes en finale changent un peu ... Je suivrais la suite à Wimbledon !

Bravo la belgique !


----------



## minime (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />Les pronostics sur le plateau de France Télévision étaient tous pour Kim avant le match. On se demande ce qu'ils boivent avant le match.

[/QUOTE]

Ils ont surement bu une K7 de la demi-finale 2001 sans s'occuper de la date de péremption.


----------



## Maître Kanter (8 Juin 2003)

mais nelson a t-il bu comme au derniers JO ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2003)

J'en connais un qui doit être dans un bel état: Foguenne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore bravo à Justine!

Sinon cet après-midi je vais pas regarder la finale hommes... ça me dit effectivement rien du tout de passer mon après-midi entière devant la télé...


----------



## Maître Kanter (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * J'en connais un qui doit être dans un bel état: Foguenne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

des photos ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Maître Kanter:</font><hr /> * 

des photos ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On espère en avoir bientôt...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juin 2003)

Ferrero est en bonne voie apparemment ... (je sais tout le monde s'en fout et préfère les filles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juin 2003)

Ayé c'est fait pour Ferrera roche d'or !


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2003)

Bon, ben on ne sera pas trop déçu quand même, nous autres Suisses.
On a gagné en junior!


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * J'en connais un qui doit être dans un bel état: Foguenne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore bravo à Justine!

Sinon cet après-midi je vais pas regarder la finale hommes... ça me dit effectivement rien du tout de passer mon après-midi entière devant la télé...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Là ça va mieux mais samedi j'étais effectivement dans un drôle d'état après la victoire de Juju.(fête jusqu'à 5 heure du mat...) Je pense que je vais aller fêter la victoire de Kim en double.


----------



## Maître Kanter (9 Juin 2003)

et les photos ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Maître Kanter:</font><hr /> * et les photos ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

maitre kanter ne sera pas le dernier a ecrire sur Roland Garros...
ce sera moi!
na
syd


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2003)

non c'est moi


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * non c'est moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

encore je me demandais ce que tu faisais ici


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Maître Kanter:</font><hr /> * et les photos ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
héhé...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2003)

Y sont mignons...






.


----------



## toph (11 Juin 2003)

HeHo Foguenne à Wimbledon il y a de la pelouse comme chez toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 si tu veux je t'amène mes raquettes


----------



## Foguenne (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * HeHo Foguenne à Wimbledon il y a de la pelouse comme chez toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 si tu veux je t'amène mes raquettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ramène Justine aussi, elle me plait bien cette petite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai toujours adoré les femmes mariées.


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 
héhé...





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est un short ou une culotte ?


----------



## toph (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Ramène Justine aussi, elle me plait bien cette petite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




J'ai toujours adoré les femmes mariées. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est con Sylvia n'aime pas


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> *(...) J'ai toujours adoré les femmes mariées. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu t'arrangeras avec Philippe... Il s'appelle bien Philippe?


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2003)

Voilà, Justine est la numéro 1 Mondial. 

Ca fait plaisir.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, Justine est la numéro 1 Mondial.
> 
> Ca fait plaisir.



Oui, bravo petite Justine... Ah... sont forts ces Belges...


----------

